# FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen - CLOSED



## tsawolf (Jan 29, 2008)

As frequent purveyors of FA know, when we are doing work on the main site or on the forums and one tries to access FA, they're greeted by a "Connection Refused" or a lovely blank white page.  Descriptive, huh?

We're looking to change that.  But we need your help!

We're starting a contest, to be voted on by staff, for three images to be used for different error pages.  Because my artistic ability is limited to pointing and screaming "OOH SHINY!", the contest is going to be rather open ended.  The only real rule is that the image must be PG-13, and must portray Fender, or Fender and Rednef only.  The error message itself will be text, so you don't need any text in the image for that.

There are three different images we are looking for.

1. Fur Affinity Down for Maintenance 
2. Fur Affinity Forums Down for Maintenance
3. Item Cannot Be Found (Journals, Images, Users, etc.)

Art away!

*Contest closes March 31st. All entries must be in by March 31st.*


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 29, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

hey i am working on a pic...it sucks but oh well


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Is there an end date to this contest?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 29, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

done...http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1041419/


----------



## tsawolf (Jan 30, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Is there an end date to this contest?



Oh, yes, I'm sure there is.

...

...

I have no idea when though.  Certainly it'll run a minimum of a week, but it may run longer. Much longer. I don't know.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

It might be a good idea to post the contest info on the FA main page too.  Might get more participation that way.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jan 30, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

you already know my idea... which I shall prolly draw sometime in class tomorrow... 4 hours of History of Political Theory of the Ancient World i must sit through...


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

...for some reason this by FrogsBreath comes to mind.  Can I nominate that?


----------



## sakket (Jan 31, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

what about an animation? like a flash thing? or a gif..


----------



## tsawolf (Jan 31, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				sakket said:
			
		

> what about an animation? like a flash thing? or a gif..



An animated GIF is fine, as long as the size can be something reasonable.

Flash is out, as it should be viewable by everyone regardless of what browser they are using.


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				tsawolf said:
			
		

> sakket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhm, I hate coming across imbedded Flash content when I'm on my mobile device. Heaven forbid the entire _site_ is flash. x..x


----------



## sakket (Feb 1, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> tsawolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if only there was some way to incorporate both in the same page so even though on might not work, the other still will.. oh well. someday pictures AND sound will be available to all!


----------



## Eevee (Feb 1, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I am quite happy without *documents* interrupting my music, thank you very much.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 2, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

so am I the only one who is going to participate...or did everyone not post their picture?

just wondering...


----------



## decaf (Feb 2, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> so am I the only one who is going to participate...or did everyone not post their picture?
> 
> just wondering...





i plan on joining


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I still may draw something, but I have to be happy with it. So...it could be awhile.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 2, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

oh ok, just wondering  I just was kind of surprised that everyone hasn't totally jumped on this..


----------



## Kuya (Feb 5, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> oh ok, just wondering  I just was kind of surprised that everyone hasn't totally jumped on this..


It'll happen, just give it some time =3


----------



## Tsuka (Feb 5, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I just found the contest- Working on an image.


----------



## Esplender (Feb 7, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

How about taking in every (Or at least a good handful) entry and have them display randomly whenever their assigned error page comes up? 
Surely it'll be more interesting than seeing the same image over and over again. Plus, it'll give each artist some well deserved recognition within the site.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Esplender said:
			
		

> How about taking in every (Or at least a good handful) entry and have them display randomly whenever their assigned error page comes up?
> Surely it'll be more interesting than seeing the same image over and over again. Plus, it'll give each artist some well deserved recognition within the site.



Hey that is a really good idea!!! I hope tsawolf reads that! I would love to see everyones art not just one all the time  including mine!


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 8, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

A very interesting idea.  It may not be workable because of the technical requirements of the task at hand, but I'll certainly try my best to make it work.

Still, more images!


----------



## Touch My Badger (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1068578/

8D;;


----------



## steelbeard (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> ...for some reason this by FrogsBreath comes to mind.  Can I nominate that?



I LIKE IT!

Though the planet of the apes bit has been done-to-death I can't help but smile..


----------



## steelbeard (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				touchmybadger said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1068578/
> 
> 8D;;



Oh that's cruel! [snigger]

Mind you I suppose that realy depends on what category you are entering it for - 'Down for Maintenance' or 'Item Cannot Be Found'?


----------



## Touch My Badger (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				steelbeard said:
			
		

> touchmybadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Item Cannot Be Found" x3;

"Down for Maintenance" would add a WHOLE 'NOTHER spin on this image... and quite frankly I don't want to think about poor Fender and what he would need to have "maintenanced". ;3


----------



## MadShroomer (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				touchmybadger said:
			
		

> steelbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Both of those txt's would be lol 
Down for Maintenance  lol (Where's the Furry Viagra hehe)


----------



## ravyn (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

My entry!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1068994/


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

[align=center][size=medium] It's not that fantastic.
Buttt yeah. D;

DOWN FER MAINTENENCE.

Omgg, the bodies are wayyy off. :C [/size][/align]


----------



## timmiboi (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

ill do it! should be able to post a couple here shortly...


----------



## Lunesk (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I have a very good idea that involves text.....could I put the text on one copy of the image, and also submit a blank copy?


----------



## indrora (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

now i present a question

does it have to revolve around FENDER or can it be FENDER's fault?....

:3


----------



## zanthu (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

My entry~

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1069677/ :3


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Bet Edis wins hands down again!

LOL j/k though I bet if he enters the contests, that his entrys will be pretty good.

I'm sure everyone will submit great stuff. I like the compromise with the donation button, displaying all of the 3 top vetoed submissions and cycling them was a great idea.


----------



## indrora (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

soo.. since I seem to be under the impression that it must in some way feature fender.... i've cooked up my own little... _accident_ for fender to undertake...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1069877/

"oops -- overclocking the CPUs wasnt a good idea for MySQL!" comes to mind.

this ones for 'under maintenance' -- teh servars uhn fyur!

oh... and since my artistic abilities other than 3d modeling are drawing circles and calling them spheres, prgiutarman's fender avatar is used for the portrait of the fine and wonderful Fender, our maintainer...


----------



## cesarin (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

just wondering, you didnt say a time limit, when its the last day to submit?


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				cesarin said:
			
		

> just wondering, you didnt say a time limit, when its the last day to submit?



So far, there isn't a timelimit. I'll come out with a fixed date eventually. Probably the end of the month, with extensions for those who ask. Don't really know.



			
				Lunesk said:
			
		

> I have a very good idea that involves text.....could I put the text on one copy of the image, and also submit a blank copy?


Sure!



			
				indrora said:
			
		

> now i present a question
> 
> does it have to revolve around FENDER or can it be FENDER's fault?....
> 
> :3


Submit it!


----------



## indrora (Feb 10, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				tsawolf said:
			
		

> indrora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already did... :wink:
"wait... telling a 3.o ghz machine it should run at 30 ghz means it puts out 10 times the heat?!?!?!"


----------



## mikal (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

here's an entry from me. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1070463/


----------



## timmiboi (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

MY ENTRY!


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Just about done with mine... I'll finish it up tomorrow. ^^


----------



## KotaCoon (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				tsawolf said:
			
		

> As frequent purveyors of FA know, when we are doing work on the main site or on the forums and one tries to access FA, they're greeted by a "Connection Refused" or a lovely blank white page.  Descriptive, huh?
> 
> We're looking to change that.  But we need your help!
> 
> ...


awesome. ^^ I shall try my hand. Where do I send it to once I have it drawn?


----------



## Metal-Kitty (Feb 12, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Ooo! I have an entry!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1074468/


----------



## Cerulean (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Here's my "Item Cannot Be Found."
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1075402/


----------



## jun4dragon1976 (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Could some one please PM me with some links to a few reference pics of Fender and Rednef? I don't know who they are (tho I assume one of them is the guy on the top of the forums)

I would like to do this contest, but need some refs of the characters for it.


----------



## Cerulean (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Complete references are in the banner history. Rednef shows up at post #11.


----------



## Occoris (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I think i might Do this =P Don't count on anything much though XD


----------



## Aden (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Cerulean said:
			
		

> Here's my "Item Cannot Be Found."
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1075402/



Ha! Nice idea.


----------



## PuppyJ (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1076069/


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

My entry. 

Specifically for the "Cannot Be Found" category.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1076106/


----------



## Occoris (Feb 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1076350/
for "item cannot be found"

I can provide a picture without the text if needed, but it'd kinda kill the joke XD


----------



## Fiz (Feb 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1078415/

for the site under maintenance part


----------



## muddypaws (Feb 15, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I'll see if I can give #1 & or #2 a try.

It will not be animated though.

I would like to know if there's a cut-off date, and..., oh, do we email it to you or post it as a normal submission?

Muddypaws


----------



## Silverone (Feb 15, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I wasn't intending to submit this, but enough people suggested that I should...

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1079346/


----------



## 0backbone (Feb 15, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

this is our entry for the contest. i don't know if this is the place to post this but here goes! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1080433/


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 15, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				muddypaws said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can give #1 & or #2 a try.
> 
> It will not be animated though.
> 
> ...



There's no cut off date as of yet, and if you don't want to post it here, you can email it to me, certainly.


----------



## FurryGuy07 (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

what about the error in having to hit the clear cache problem? does that count as one of the things? I got a good idea for that one


----------



## Bobbuffalo (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I have an idea for No. 1 ^^ so I'll give it a try


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Does it have to be an anthro image? or can it be like say...a portrait of a pet that ive drawn?


----------



## muddypaws (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



> There's no cut off date as of yet, and if you don't want to post it here, you can email it to me, certainly.




Thanks, this helps. I've got a very rough sketch now, but on lined paper. I'll have to really look over some basic images of Fender to finish it up. May take a few days.


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 17, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Does it have to be an anthro image? or can it be like say...a portrait of a pet that ive drawn?



If your pet is Fender or Rednef, sure!


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

lol. i meant a friend of mine has a pet baby raccoon that she found. and i have drawn him...would that count?
i mean I could put a 'name tag' or bandana with  the name Fender or something. [i love fender...I play a Fender guitar lol].
I just got inspiration for my next piece of work lol!


----------



## michael_retriever (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I have two questions:

1st - When is the last day to hand it over? If not fixed, when do you think you'll start saying "we're gonna close this"? As in, is it a matter of weeks? A matter of months? March, April, May?

2nd - Can the drawing be an animated GIF?


----------



## michael_retriever (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				michael_retriever said:
			
		

> 2nd - Can the drawing be an animated GIF?





			
				sakket said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw these posts... well I'm not gonna learn how to do flash stuff just for this contest, so if a GIF animation is alright, then I'll make an animated GIF... and a regular static image. There has to be a way to see which internet browser the user has, and to show one thing or the other depending on that, maybe through scripting... I'm guessing, but it sounds quite likely.


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				michael_retriever said:
			
		

> Just saw these posts... well I'm not gonna learn how to do flash stuff just for this contest, so if a GIF animation is alright, then I'll make an animated GIF... and a regular static image. There has to be a way to see which internet browser the user has, and to show one thing or the other depending on that, maybe through scripting... I'm guessing, but it sounds quite likely.



An animated GIF is fine. We can serve that to everyone.


----------



## Kartenia (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

contest entry

can be used for any three errors i would say. anything that would need to be changed can be.


----------



## Kartenia (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

2nd contest entry

meant for the 3rd option; missing pictures, journals, etc.


----------



## Geistdrache (Feb 19, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Well, I gave this contest a shot. Hope this is something everybody likes. ^^ This is ment for the 404 Error pages.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1090168/


----------



## shadster (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Hiya here is one of many to come, but its 6 am here so I'm off to sleep. hope this will be ok, I might also do some small animations  I have a g8 idea for the FA in manganese on. he he 

Well here is my 1st entry for 

3. Error on file ect:







(shrunken untill uploaded on FA) 
but thats the basic idea


----------



## dannonlee (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Here's mine!  For Items Lost, etc.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1094785/


----------



## Augman (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1093051/

I want to go back and fix a few things in this one -or three- but I'll post it now, in case I don't get around to doing it before the deadline. Whenever that is.
(The text is just labels, not actually part of the image)


----------



## ediskrad (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

My entry for the category "Fur Affinity Down for Maintenance" is here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1100732/


----------



## flinters (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Well, I'm being told I should submit a strip I did simply as a silly pic.  Who knows, someone might like it... someone in POWER.  (The envelope with the money in it will be in the usual place, boss)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1101537/


----------



## Ranard Lightningfall (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Well Bolocks. If this had come many moons ealyer, I could have offered up my flash ani.
Tho it would not have been non-mature... So likly would not have passed.
Pah!


----------



## Pukapuka (Feb 26, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

If this is still going on, here's mine~
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1107452/
classic internet joke older than internet~


----------



## rubixcuber (Feb 27, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Figured I'd give it a go.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1107783/


----------



## kittenfrmhell (Feb 27, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Here's mine, its not the best
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1108940/


----------



## kittenfrmhell (Feb 27, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Here's mine, its not the best
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1108940/


----------



## Kit-Ryu (Feb 28, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Here's my entry for FA being down.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1111625/


----------



## maverick (Feb 28, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				tsawolf said:
			
		

> The error message itself will be text, so you don't need any text in the image for that.



My entry for the "Fur Affinity down for Maintenance" picture contest thingy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1112494/

My theme is "Go outside." Although some text might be needed to make that clear. ^^

Bandwagon and stuffs.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Mar 4, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1124124/

I have a pic for this contest, hope yah like it


----------



## rubixcuber (Mar 5, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Rereading the rules I see that it reads 'Fender, or Fender and Rednef only'. Does that mean that Rednef alone does not qualify?


----------



## KamuiNeko (Mar 6, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

i guess; fender is the main mascot after all

here is my entry for FA currently down:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1127529/#cid:7599231


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 6, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Welllp, if just Rednef is okay, I have another image idea.


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Kittiara said:
			
		

> Welllp, if just Rednef is okay, I have another image idea.



I'll have to check with 'Neer, see what they think.

I mean... my original intent was for it to be fender, or fender and rednef.  But that may just be because I like cock. :3

I'll ask the boss.

Edit: Bossman says that Rednef alone is OK too.


----------



## michael_retriever (Mar 7, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

This is my contribution to the contest:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1129819/

It's an animated gif for the first option, for when FurAffinity is down for maintenance. If it gets chosen and you need it in a different resolution, just ask me. Also, I second this:



			
				Esplender said:
			
		

> How about taking in every (Or at least a good handful) entry and have them display randomly whenever their assigned error page comes up?
> Surely it'll be more interesting than seeing the same image over and over again. Plus, it'll give each artist some well deserved recognition within the site.


----------



## rubixcuber (Mar 7, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Alright, thanks tsawolf!


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 7, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Participation for the contest, the can't find the file option.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1130277/

And as for the random images, it would be nice . Just a random thing in javascript, well, I think :| .


----------



## farorenightclaw (Mar 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Is Fur Affinity still planning to use all the images submitted, or is this a contest for the best image(s) to be used?


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 13, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				farorenightclaw said:
			
		

> Is Fur Affinity still planning to use all the images submitted, or is this a contest for the best image(s) to be used?


It's whatever Dragoneer wants it to be. 

*We're going to close the contest March 31. Submissions must be entered by March 31st to be considered.*


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Good thing I'm almost done with my next entry, then. :>


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

My submission for "Down For Maintenance", though it's not specifically for either the main site or the forums, I think it'd do better for the main site?

It's Rednef... sort of a pinup opportunity for me.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1146814/

Here's the full-size version (1300x2000) to size as y'need:
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2843/2008furaffinityredneffifa1.png


----------



## decaf (Mar 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

mine is attached and the link to the fa post can be found here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1146893/


----------



## decaf (Mar 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				decaf said:
			
		

> mine is attached and the link to the fa post can be found here:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1146893/





oh and you can use it for any of the 3 options


----------



## Zammy (Mar 14, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

My submission for "Can't find the file you're looking for"! ^^,

Please tell me what you think? 

Can't find the file you're looking for!


----------



## Occoris (Mar 18, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Now that we can totally put rednef in on her own, I can do the forums-down picture i had planned XDD


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 18, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

I TOTALY just got an idea for it!
wow...When I am finished I may need someone to refine and colour it though...if any one is willing let me know and Ill send the file to you.


----------



## shenanigans (Mar 20, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

So.. what? do we just post a link here to enter the contest?

I love the vast amount of intruction included with this contest..

None the less here is my shizzle..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1161660/


----------



## allenjohnson (Mar 26, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Here is my submission.  Fur Affinity Down for Maintenance.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1176661/


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 31, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*

Soon it'll be time for judging! :>


----------



## tsawolf (Apr 1, 2008)

*RE: FA Art Contest: When Bad Things Happen*



			
				Kittiara said:
			
		

> Soon it'll be time for judging! :>



Indeed! I'm gathering the stuff for the mods.


----------



## Kittiara (May 6, 2008)

-surfs through-


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 10, 2008)

Bumping a dead thread to see if the results will be posted. :>


----------

